# Newbie



## picknshrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

New to the group. I am in the learning phase so please bear with me. I have found a spot near my home and have photographed a number of varieties of mushrooms. Asking for suggestions on how to positively identify?


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

I would have to say if you are new try to find an experienced shroomer, learn the good ones and the deadly or poisonous look alikes from references such as the web, books etc. To ID a particular shroom from a pic is next to impossible without knowing a lot more about surroundings, spore print and good old experience. Be careful and good luck. Scan the archives here for good edibles found during this time of year but don't use just a photo or a piece of advice on any forum. Your life depends on it. A great book that is inexpensive to get started is Wild Edible Mushrooms of Illinois and surrounding states, which has the choice edibles coupled with look a likes. Scott, Dayton.


----------



## imashroomer (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Newbie! Welcome to the awesome world of shrooms! I agree with ScottC about the book, but any good, ALIVE, experienced shroomer will tell you the only true way to ID any shroom is by looking at the SPORE PRINT for shape, size, color and texture of that particular shroom. Every mushroom has a unique "fingerprint" thru its spore... I can also suggest that you CROSS-REFERENCE your books. I have over 10 books and some give great photos of young and mature specimens, as well as a mushroom cut in half, which can be very useful for telling e.g., True Morels vs. False Morels apart! Finally, get a good mentor. It is always fabulous to have another set of knowlegeable eyes to look at and share your experiences, especially when you find a great shroom to eat!!!

I hope this helps. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Newbie Im by no means an expert but would be glad to accompany you and help ID the ones I know and would even let you keep1/3 of everything you find.LOL
Have you posted any of youre pics?


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Beginning mushroom hunters

http://www.mushroomthejournal.com/startingout/dontdo.html

http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/why-there-are-no-old-bold-mushroom-hunters/

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/identifying.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/yard.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/odortaste.html

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/mushrooms/mushroom/poisonous.htm

http://www.nemf.org/files/lincoff/beginners/poison.html

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/pp/notes/General_Principles/gpin004/gpin004.htm

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html

The above are some good articles to read when you are just starting mushroom adventure, Safety first and always.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@ant, so generous of you, a whole third? Usually I let them keep 10% the first hunt and work there way up to 50% once I am sure they are tired of following me around. LMFAO. Just joking PicknShrooms, good advice above, I am just silly and bored at work.


----------

